# Sue wants to get a pet



## moosehead (Dec 27, 2018)

Sue sort of blindsided me the other day....I was busy working on a story....I'm thinking of becoming the next Stephen Leacock (only jesting)...When she said...

"Doug, I think we should get a pet."

"A WHAT?"

"A pet. maybe a dog. Or a cat. I mean, we seem to have cut down on our travelling so.."

"No."

"What do you mean NO? I think it would be great. Add some fun to our lives."

"Fun to our lives?  If...And that's a BIG if....we got a dog, who would walk it? AND, probably would need training and, with MY luck it would be a barker. I don't like barking dogs. It would probably eat us out of house and home, take over my favourite couch, chew up the rug..."

" How can you be so negative? Animals really seem to like you. Remember the neighbours who had a dog? The dog kept visiting us and always ran to you. I think you'd be much happier with a dog."

" He ran to me because of my chocolate bars. Everytime I removed a wrapper from a chocolate bar, there he was, scratching at the back door. He had unbelievable hearing. Anyway, IF we had a dog how could I enjoy my candy with a dog staring at me..."

"Ok...How about a cat?"

"No! Remember when we adopted that cat who mysteriously appeared one day, you brought it in and it stayed? He kept bringing me gifts in the form of dead mice and the occasional unknown creature. Also, he followed me around. If I didn't know better it was the chocolate bars..."

"Well, why don't you think about it."

"I looked at Sue, thought about it and told her NO, again.

Now she wants a parrot.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2018)

Give Sue a pet. She needs to mother something. A small, young -to- middle aged adult dog would be ideal.
2 no-shed dogs are shih tzus and poodles. A cat or two goes without saying! Go ahead and check for rescues. You'll be glad you did!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2018)

What about a fake one..no mess, no walkies, no barking..... no feeding...


https://www.robotshop.com/uk/robot-pets-toys.html


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2018)

*
If you do not want the commitment of a dog or cat, how about a small critter? I am thinking guinea pig, hedgehog, or rats like I have.  The down side is the shorter life spans.  Before I had rats, my husband surprised me with a guinea pig and the little guy loved to be held and petted.  He would climb up and settle into the crook  of my shoulder, or under my chin and take a nap.  Life spans for these critters are 2 to 5 or 6 years.  *


----------



## Olivia (Dec 27, 2018)

Don't get a pet that is going to outlive you, unless you have good plans about what to do with them. That is one of my greatest worry. Without my consent I have a 7-pound Pomeranian that is 6-1/2 years old and no body close in my family would take him. Oh, wait, maybe one of my Aunts, but she's older than me. My cat is around 13 years old, so that doesn't worry me. 

The only other pet I could get right now would be a parakeet. I've had cockatiels but my last one lived to over 25 years old, and they can live lots longer. I had a Zebra Dove that lived up to her total lifespan of 15 years. I suppose you could consider fostering a pet from your local shelter. That would at least tell you how you'd like it and can cope with having a animal companion in your home.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> What about a fake one..no mess, no walkies, no barking..... no feeding...
> 
> 
> https://www.robotshop.com/uk/robot-pets-toys.html



Oh my, HD they are adorable!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2018)

Sue should get a dog or cat if she likes, don't see why you'd object so much Doug.  If you have a back yard and share the walking of the dog, it's not a problem in my eyes.  I walk my dog twice a day, sometimes my husband goes with us, plus we have a yard to play with him there.

  Not all dogs are barkers or destructive, they really are good for your health and comforting to have around.  Both my dog and cat go with us on camping trips, I personally wouldn't want to be without at least one pet.  I think you'd love a pet if Sue brought one home, but you should pick one out as a couple.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2018)

Somehow I think Moosehead was half kidding.  Well, it can be a big step, but SB is right, pets are good for us, it's a win-win!

Petting our "babies" actually lowers our blood pressure! They lift our spirits. 

That's why hospitals and homes for elderly people bring trained doggies around to visit patients- they make us feel good. I had a few dog visits during my stays in hospital; one Portuguese water spaniel jumped on the bed with me and lay his head on my shoulder. I was so delighted!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 27, 2018)

moosehead said:


> Now she wants a parrot.



Don't do it, moose!


----------



## Olivia (Dec 27, 2018)

I have to say this. Otherwise I feel like I'm not being real and I will be disappointed with myself because I didn't say what I really feel. 

Do not get a pet for what they can do for you. Get a pet for what you can do for them.


----------



## moosehead (Dec 27, 2018)

Folks, I write stories. They do have SOME truth to them . We love animals. The tale I submitted may, in fact, be fiction.. .. I really didn't think this would cause such angst . I guess I should be careful about what I submit. .so, no animal tales....well, maybe one about the camel's...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2018)

moosehead said:


> Folks, I write stories. They do have SOME truth to them . We love animals. The tale I submitted may, in fact, be fiction.. .. I really didn't think this would cause such angst . I guess I should be careful about what I submit. .so, no animal tales....well, maybe one about the camel's...



Hah, I kind of knew you may have been kidding. I just love to tell about my love for pets.  

I enjoy your stories.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 28, 2018)

moosehead said:


> Folks, I write stories. They do have SOME truth to them . We love animals. The tale I submitted may, in fact, be fiction.. .. I really didn't think this would cause such angst . I guess I should be careful about what I submit. .so, no animal tales....well, maybe one about the camel's...



Well if you ever decide to get a dog, please don't share your chocolate bar with them.   Chocolate can be toxic to dogs.

And they do have super-sonic hearing when you are trying to sneak a snack.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 28, 2018)

I have a fish. The only other living thing in my apartment . I like dogs but don't like leaving them alone.

My son works from home. He got a Corgi for company when all are off to work or school.


----------

